# Asus A8N-E boot problem (beep error code)



## Misiowiec (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been running XP on a Asus A8N-E motherboard for a good while without any problems. The other day I replaced my Hiper Type R 580W PSU with a Corsair HX 520W, and now the PC won't boot and beeps 1 long followed by 3 short. I've stripped it down to bare essentials (motherboard, VC, memory and CPU) but I get the same problem. The problem also persist when I reconnect the Hiper PSU.

According to www.sysopt.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=146656 these codes mean "memory test failure". I've tried:

1. Reseating everything.
2. Using any possible combination of memory stick(s) and slots.
3. Resetting the CMOS.

The rest of the PC is as per sig, with the exception for Vista which will be installed when (if!?) I can sort this.

Many thanks.

EDIT: According to http://bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm this code means the graphics card is broken. Anyone know which it is?


----------



## ktr (Mar 4, 2007)

Try another video card and see...or try another power supply, maybe the graphic card aint getting the required juice.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you put the old power supply back in and see what happened?  Do you have any friends near by whose memory you can borrow to test in your system?


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 4, 2007)

Diconnect all drives and try booting with just one stick of RAM, you should be able to get into BIOS and check settings. Also check to make sure the proper PCI-E power rail is connected to vid card. Also recheck Ram for proper insertion and correct slot configuration.
Your Bios will have a problem if any Volt spec is just 5% off, You may have to Put old PSU back in and re-install stock/proper Bios for your Memory(check chart on asus site), then swap out PSU and try again.  You could also have a bad PSU(the new one).  Try booting without Video card. Then reboot with card installed. 

Here's a cheat for the AMI Bios.  Pull the AC plug from the wall, wait about 30 sec.  Plug it back in.  Press and hold the <INS> key THEN hit the power switch on the front of the case while holding the <ins> key. Should get you to BIOS screen.  You may have to do this several times to get the computer to come on.


----------



## Misiowiec (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. No matter what I do it won't boot or get me into the BIOS, and no playing around with PSU / memory sticks or the graphics card changes that.

I'll wait until my colleague with the same setup comes back from business mid-week, and will give hit stuff a go. Such a pain though, already been a week


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 5, 2007)

Unplug computer and remove CMOS battery for a few hours.  Re-instal battery plug in try again.  Be sure to check MOBO manuel for proper Ram slot configurations with the Ram you are using, and that the Ram is compatable.


----------



## Misiowiec (Mar 5, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Unplug computer and remove CMOS battery for a few hours.  Re-instal battery plug in try again.  Be sure to check MOBO manuel for proper Ram slot configurations with the Ram you are using, and that the Ram is compatable.



Already tried that unfortunately, this is tough one to crack.


----------



## jjking52 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm having this same problem witha Asus A8N5X.
One long beep three short beeps. No boot up.
I tried unpluging the power cord, replugging the power and holding the insert key and the computer boots normal and runs a bench mrk just fine.
What is wrong?
I have not upgraded anything. It just started doing this.
What am I missing?
Thanks.


----------



## zithe (Nov 8, 2008)

It probably is your RAM. When you insert it you really have to push hard before it will click. Once it clicks you should be fine.

I'd try reseating it one more time. Don't be afraid to use some strength. =P


----------



## jjking52 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
I tried reseating the RAM and I pushed hard until it clicked in.
Still wont boot unless I unplug,replug and hold in the insert key. Then it boots normally to Windows and runs just fine.
I tried other RAM and another video card, same garbage.
I can't figure it out.


----------

